# The New Job - by Ned Fox (~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, Eating ~MWG )



## Observer (Jul 29, 2006)

_~BBW, ~BHM, Romance, Eating ~MWG _- Working in a bakery winds up cooking more than the goods

*THE NEW JOB
by Ned Fox ​*
I had just graduated from high school in a medium size mid western town. I was not a particularly good student, so college was not in my immediate future. My folks were bugging me to get a job. There was not much around, I kept looking in the classifieds of our local paper, but most of the jobs were service or at one of the grain elevators. 

While cruising around town, I stopped in at the local bakery for a donut. There was a help wanted sign on the counter. I asked the girl who waited on me about the job, she giggled and said, It's a great place to work. The hours are long, but the fringe benefits are fantastic. As she said this she patted her plump bottom. I recognized her from high school, though she seemed heavier than I remembered her from just a few months ago. 

She went and got the owner, Marge, she asked me into her office in the back. After a short interview, she asked, Well Ned, would you like to work here? 

I stammered, Yes, Ma'am, I would. 

Good then, replied Marge, if you have a moment, why don't you fill out these employment forms, I will give you a locker and issue to some uniforms. Be here at five AM, tomorrow morning, Ned. 

While I was filling out the forms I looked around the bakery. There were no other guys working there. There looked to be four employees other than myself. There was Marge, the owner, Mary Ann, who had waited on me, Sally, another recent high school graduate and Tracy, who had graduated three or four years ago. Everyone was dressed in a tight, white polyester dresses, which accentuated their ample figures. All four of my new co-workers were quite plump, especially Marge and Tracy, who many might consider quite fat. 

I when got home that night I told my folks I finally had a job. They were pleased, but my mother was concerned about the possibility of me gaining weight by being around so much rich, sweet food. I told her not to worry that I would be able to control myself and keep my appetite under control. My mom looked at me with that ya right look in her eyes. 

I was not fat really, but a little over-weight. I was five ten and around 215 lbs. with a 38 inch waist and kind of a round butt. I did not exercise very much, not being very athletic at all. I enjoyed eating and snacking in between meals, which did not help my weight situation, especially in my mother's eyes. 

I got to work right on time. I asked Marge where I should change into my baking clothes and she said in the locker room. I started to say that I was the only guy and every one dressed in there too. She just sighed, Ned, it's OK - we will be like family to you soon enough, don't me so shy. 

Well okay, I thought, this is kinda weird though. 

I went into the locker room; Mary Ann was struggling into her uniform. She just glanced up and smiled. Welcome to the family, she said, continuing to struggle with the tight dress over her expanding bottom. 

I slipped off my shoes and jeans, feeling very self-conscious about being in my whitey-tighties in front of a girl no less, trying to suck in my modest paunch. My under pants were a bit small on me. I tried not to make eye contact with Mary Ann, but I was sure she was checking me out. Marge came through, I could swear she glanced at me too. I pulled on the uniform trousers, which to my surprise had an elastic waist band. They seemed a bit big, but I had given my waist size to Marge yesterday as 38, I looked at the label, she had given my a pair of 42s. 

After changing, I reported to Marge, who was starting to mix up the dough for the morning's donuts. She showed how to measure the different ingredients, how to mix them and when to add them to the dough. I enjoyed the precision of the preparation, I had an idea of what when on in a bakery, but this was my first real experience. I was shown how to heat up the fryer, when to change oil, etc. Marge was very patient and a great teacher. By the end of the week I could perform several bakery functions not only by myself, but very well too. 

I tried not to eat too much. My mother's warning still burned in my ears: You'll get FAT working there. The first week, when by quickly, I was so busy learning and being careful not the mess up, I had no time to do any sampling. 

That was not the case with my co-workers though. I noticed that Mary Ann, Tracy and Sally sampled almost everything on a regular basis. Marge too, indulged, no one seemed to stop for any meals, just a constant nibbling and sipping all day long. 

By the second week, I had become comfortable with my duties and relaxed quite a bit, including my will power. I was not long that I too was nibbling away the day. A donut here, a pastry there, a cup of coffee with cream (heavy) and sugar at my side all morning. I didn't notice any weight gain at first. My uniform, being large for me in the beginning did not seem any tighter. I just kept right on nibbling, which soon turned into outright eating. 

I started with one or two donuts in the morning, this soon became, five or six and then on to nearly a dozen. I prepared them so I would just make more. 

Then one evening I was getting changed into my jeans, with both Mary Ann and Tracy in the locker room also. I stripped off my uniform pants, adjusting the tight leg openings of my briefs, I heard Mary Ann giggle, Ned you are putting on a little weight, aren't you? 

I looked over at her; she was dressed only in her tight bra and panties. I could see how round her bottom had become working at the bakery. Her cheeks were creased by the leg openings of her panties. The waistband was cutting into her plump tummy. I smiled at her. Look who's talking, I laughed. 

She blushed, but then startled me by spinning around like a ballerina, lifting up her arms, and asking, So, do you like it? 

I almost fainted. YYYes, I stammered. 

She giggled again, Ned you are so sweet; I think you look good, too. I would really like to get some dinner. She looked at me. 

I answered,  I would love to. Did you have any place in mind? 

She said, The new buffet by the highway would be great. 

I escorted her to my car, as we were going out the door, Mary Ann, asked Sally if she would like to join us. I was a little surprised, but I liked Sally also, she was quiet, but very pretty and she seemed to be gaining weight like the rest of us. To our surprise, Sally agreed and followed us out to the buffet restaurant 

I insisted on paying for the girls and myself. The three of us headed for the buffet lines. 

I have never really been around women, except for my mom, she is rail thin and seems to be dieting constantly. But Mary Ann and Sally had no intention of dieting, except maybe the famous see food diet. 

I could not believe the way they loaded their plates again and again. They shrieked with delight when a new tray of food was placed on the buffet line. They encouraged me to eat as much as I could. We pigged out for two hours. The three of us could hardly move we were all so bloated with the rich food. All three of us had undone the top button of our jeans. I had to unzip my jeans my belly was so bloated. I caught both girls checking out my belly. Mary Ann even poked me in the belly. I could not even bend over I was so stuffed. Both Sally and Mary Ann gave me a hug when we parted company in the parking lot. It drove me wild to feel the tummies pressing against my belly! 

When I got home, my mother nearly freaked when she saw my belly. She insisted on weighing and measuring me immediately. I had to strip off my clothes, standing in front of my mother with my belly now bloated out to 42, my t-shirt riding up on my belly and the leg openings of my briefs creating rolls on my flabby thighs and round bottom. I had eaten so much that my weight was nearly 220 lbs. My mother lectured me half the night on how fat I was getting and that I should get a new job. 

The next morning in our locker room I told Sally and Mary Ann what had happened. Mary Ann said her mother freaked, too. She told her to get a new job. Sally was a little misty-eyed, but did not say anything. 

Marge overheard us talking and after the morning rush, invited us all into her office. She had a huge plate of donuts and pastries for us to munch on. She was worried that the best crew she had had in years might have to quit on her. She gave everyone a raise; she asked if Mary Ann and Sally wanted to move in with her. They agreed. Marge had a basement apartment which she offered to me at unbelievably low rent. I accepted, I could not stand the ribbing from my mother anymore. I moved in that very night. 

The next few months were absolute bliss for me. My eating increased; I snacked all the time a work, nibbling on pastries and donuts all day. Mary Ann and I became an item. We when out to dinner and fixed huge dinners in Marge's kitchen, which all of us gorged ourselves into blissful oblivion. I seemed to be full all the time, all I wore were the uniforms from work, which were polyester and with elastic waistbands. I barely noticed that I had added nearly a foot to my waist since starting at the bakery. 

Mary Ann loved my huge round belly. I had to arch my back to stand up, and I now waddled, my bottom and thighs had become so large. 

Both Mary Ann and Sally looked pregnant. Both of their bellies were round and bloated from the constant eating we all did. 

I had gained another twenty pounds and now weighed in at 240 lbs. My waist was nearly fifty inches around and my butt or bottom as Sally and Mary Ann referred to it, was huge. They giggled in delight when I changed in our locker room at work. My big belly and cheeks jiggling all over. 

The over-eating and bingeing was not lost on Sally and Mary Ann's figure either, much to my delight. Both of them are quite short, Sally only 52 and Mary Ann at 5'4. The constant eating had made both of the tummies bloat out as if they were six or seven months pregnant. Their bottoms had become beautifully round atop the perfectly rounded thighs. I was truly in heaven working there. 

The uniforms that Marge provided hugged our expanding bodies like a second skin. We all had panty lines including to my embarrassment, myself included. It seemed that we always managed to bump into each other during the day. A tummy bumping into a nice rounded bottom or two bottoms meeting in the back hallway. I was starting to think of Sally and Mary Ann as much more than family. 

I was also convinced that Marge and Tracy were FFA's. Marge went out of her way to have me sample new goodies that she thought of adding to our menu. She was a good employer and never pressured me or anything weird like that. 

I started to become more attracted to Sally, than to Mary Ann. I liked the fact that Sally was so short, the weight gain had more of an effect on her. Mary Ann started to take interest in one of the cops (go figure) that would stop in everyday. She had known this guy from high school; he was a couple years ahead of us and had joined the local police dept. She always made sure he and his partner got the freshest donuts when they stopped in on their shift. 

Mary Ann started dating him regularly. I am sure he is an FA, because Mary Ann was not getting any slimmer working with us. 

My mom was disgusted with my weight and with Sally's, too. We rarely went over to my parents' house. But Sally's folks were another matter. Sally's dad was bigger than me and proud of it. Her mom was a plump little women who loved to cook for her equally plump daughter and her big, round boy friend. 

It was after a particularly large meal at Sally's mom and dads that we were laying on the couch. Her parents had gone to bed. Sally was caressing my bloated belly, with her hand under my shirt and I was kneading one of her magnificent bottom cheeks. I loved it when she caressed my belly. Her mom had just stuffed us both like piglets and we were in an oblivion of the engorged. 

I looked Sally in the eye and asked her to marry me. She looked into my eyes, which were now tearing up and said she had told her mom she thought I would ask her tonight! 

Marge had decided to retire and had offered me the job of manager with the opportunity to buy her out of the bakery. She knew, of course, I'd say, Yes! I now could see why her mom was so happy feeding us the huge meal this evening. 

As it turned out, Joe, Mary Ann's cop, had also popped the question. She was delighted that all of us were now fixed up. 

Sally and I were married that fall. She looked so fantastic in her wedding dress. Her mother had her gain more weight to fit into it, as it had been her wedding dress. Sally was now a plump 160 lbs. - up from only 120 lbs when she started at the bakery. I was up to 275 lbs. Sally's dad gained fifteen pounds before the wedding so he would still be bigger than me. I wore a white tux as a salute to the bakery where we met.


----------



## Donnybrook (Dec 13, 2009)

This was a really good story.


----------

